# knot to use on anchor



## hungup (May 6, 2005)

Can someone tell me the best knot and size rope to tie on to an anchor.

Please.

thankyou


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

I use a world's fair knot to tie it on; and I use 1/8 or 1/4 in.(not sure) anchor line so I can fit more line on my anchormate. Not sure if this is the smartest way; just it's the way I did it


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This will depend on the size of the boat and anchor type. If you're using a Richter or Chene type...use the clevis and threaded "C" link to attach the rope and chain to the anchor. That puppy won't be going anywhere...!


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

All depends on boat type, boat size, anchor type and type of bottom. If it's a large boat on most Ohio lakes, you'll want a Danforth style anchor with a chain lead and a 1/2" rode (rope) attached with a clevis. A small boat (say your basic 14' aluminum utility) will be fine with a 10 pound mushroom anchor and a 3/8" rode tied with a bowline knot. 

A mushroom anchor works mostly by weight. You only need enough rode to basically hit bottom. A Danforth works by digging into the lakebed. You need roughly three times (or more) the amount of rode as the water depth. This can be shortened if using chain.


----------



## hungup (May 6, 2005)

I have a 16.5 ft aluminum bass boat. I'm using a mushroom anchor. I just want to tie a good knot so I don't lose my anchor. Which knot to use?


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.animatedknots.com/anchor/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com Hungup, check out this site. This specific knot is recomended for an anchor. While pictures are easy and great, the printed material with the animation is useful. "Many would also seize the bitter end to the standing end for additional security."


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I use a bowline. Easy to tie and easy to untie. I've never had one fail.


----------

